# I just tried to tip a Uber driver



## ColoradoFuber (Nov 1, 2015)

I tried to tip my Uber driver and he said he was not allowed to accept tips. Tried to explain it to him and he was stuck on no tips. 

What has gotten into Uber scaring the drivers from accepting tips?


----------



## garrobitoalado (Jan 7, 2016)

..you can send it to me.. I gonna gladly accepted on his name...


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Man I am here...plz send it to me lol


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

ColoradoFuber said:


> I tried to tip my Uber driver and he said he was not allowed to accept tips. Tried to explain it to him and he was stuck on no tips.
> 
> What has gotten into Uber scaring the drivers from accepting tips?


You have to 1 star a driver that doesn't accept tips. He is screwing all the rest of us by discouraging passengers from tipping.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ColoradoFuber said:


> I tried to tip my Uber driver and he said he was not allowed to accept tips. Tried to explain it to him and he was stuck on no tips.
> 
> What has gotten into Uber scaring the drivers from accepting tips?


The drivers who are left at these rates are either so broken or foolish that they no longer understand the concept of receiving cash as a gratuity for excellent service. Pity them.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ColoradoFuber said:


> I tried to tip my Uber driver and he said he was not allowed to accept tips. Tried to explain it to him and he was stuck on no tips.
> 
> What has gotten into Uber scaring the drivers from accepting tips?


I've had drivers refuse tips but that's initially, after the third or fourth time they take it. You probably didn't try as hard or he might have feared you were going to turn around and report back to your uber bosses that he solicited for tips



backstreets-trans said:


> You have to 1 star a driver that doesn't accept tips. He is screwing all the rest of us by discouraging passengers from tipping.


If a passenger really wanted to tip, they wouldn't leave the car with the cash.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

They don't have to beg me to take a tip. I practically snatch it from them before they have a chance to change their minds.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

ColoradoFuber said:


> I tried to tip my Uber driver and he said he was not allowed to accept tips. Tried to explain it to him and he was stuck on no tips.
> 
> What has gotten into Uber scaring the drivers from accepting tips?


He is prob a new driver. They learn after a week or two unless they are ******ed.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

SafeT said:


> He is prob a new driver. They learn after a week or two unless they are ******ed.


He's driving for these rates. I don't hold much hope.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

ColoradoFuber said:


> I tried to tip my Uber driver and he said he was not allowed to accept tips. Tried to explain it to him and he was stuck on no tips.
> 
> What has gotten into Uber scaring the drivers from accepting tips?


Why would you attempt to tip the driver when you know full well that the tip is included in that 30¢ per mile fare. 
The Uber Gods frown on double dipping.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Why would you attempt to tip the driver when you know full well that the tip is included in that 30¢ per mile fare.
> The Uber Gods frown on double dipping.


Yes...it's like when we stand in line at the UberSoupKitchen to get our daily meal. Everyone is rationed one pinch of bread and a sip of water. The Uber gods are not easily amused and we should always be thankful for the opportunities that they have provided us.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I had one ex-driver passenger who said her friend had been fired for accepting a tip. I dug the conversation a little deeper as we drove and it came out that the pax was a first time rider and thought they were paying for the fare with the cash, which was something like a $50 bill. I explained to her exactly why her friend got fired, hopefully she'll stop spreading that stupid rumor.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> I had one ex-driver passenger who said her friend had been fired for accepting a tip. I dug the conversation a little deeper as we drove and it came out that the pax was a first time rider and thought they were paying for the fare with the cash, which was something like a $50 bill. I explained to her exactly why her friend got fired, hopefully she'll stop spreading that stupid rumor.


That's why you confirm tips over $20 on small fares. Like a $15 fare. If someone pays $20, I say "Is that a $20 tip, the fare is charged to the card, did you mean to tip $5" If they say yes, then I break the 20 and give 15 back. 
Might as well keep them tipping every driver rather than stop tipping after they see their credit card bill


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

ColoradoFuber said:


> I tried to tip my Uber driver and he said he was not allowed to accept tips. Tried to explain it to him and he was stuck on no tips.
> 
> What has gotten into Uber scaring the drivers from accepting tips?


There is NOTHING I love more as an UberX driver than to deeply ingratiate myself with rich pax 'cause I know that genre of people well and how to get in their heads, *[whom I happen to detest]*, and get a tip out of them, and RATHER than taking it, I'll hand them a dollar, maybe even TWO dollars, and say, HEY, I really enjoyed your company, let me TIP YOU, and hand them the money, and drive off.

It is totally priceless entertainment. *The insult above all insults.* And there is nothing they can say about it. It will leave them dripping in guilt and bewilderment for DAYS afterwards.

Pax wouldn't tip a guy with a middle eastern name driving a lesser vehicle a penny, but a business kinda guy like me with a nice ride and they relate, then out comes the dollar, like they are doing me favor.

*I kid you not. Stick it where the sun don't shine you squeaking tightwads. *I can spot a fiver or more from a block away. From those people I will accept their tips.

I also would NEVER take a tip from a granny or any older guy who is down around my level in society. *Never. Ever.*

Now, wealthy granny? These recognize good service and invariably pop a $20. "Thank you MAM, I appreciate your generous spirit!" Biggg SMILE from me. Older biz guy with a $20, smaller smile, slight head bow. More subdued reaction, but they totally get it. My submission and recognition is in fact priceless to them.

This is an art form. Innumerable ways of expressions and interactions with folks.

I love this part of the job the most.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

To the OP, I'm in Colorado, I'll never refuse a cash tip. If the driver is dumb enough to not accept it, that is on them.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> There is NOTHING I love more as an UberX driver than to deeply ingratiate myself with rich pax 'cause I know that genre of people well and how to get in their heads, *[whom I happen to detest]*, and get a tip out of them, and RATHER than taking it, I'll hand them a dollar, maybe even TWO dollars, and say, HEY, I really enjoyed your company, let me TIP YOU, and hand them the money, and drive off.
> 
> It is totally priceless entertainment. *The insult above all insults.* And there is nothing they can say about it. It will leave them dripping in guilt and bewilderment for DAYS afterwards.
> 
> ...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I can also spot the "slightest wince" of a wealthy biz guy a mile away, which means they are going to pull out that moth infested wallet for their precious dollar tip, like I'm going to stand there and slather for it?! It's such an obvious "tell."

Stick it boy. Take yer moths to the grave wit ya.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

Without hesitation, I gladly accept but al ate say per Uber, I am supposed to say tipping is not required and I am supposed refuse until you beg me to accept the tip. Thank you and the tip is appreciated and helps my bottom line.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Wow.. some weird replies on this thread. I happily take any tip. I don't call it a tip in my brain, I call it gas money.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> There is NOTHING I love more as an UberX driver than to deeply ingratiate myself with rich pax 'cause I know that genre of people well and how to get in their heads, *[whom I happen to detest]*, and get a tip out of them, and RATHER than taking it, I'll hand them a dollar, maybe even TWO dollars, and say, HEY, I really enjoyed your company, let me TIP YOU, and hand them the money, and drive off.
> 
> It is totally priceless entertainment. *The insult above all insults.* And there is nothing they can say about it. It will leave them dripping in guilt and bewilderment for DAYS afterwards.
> 
> ...


Priceless. I love it !
Almost makes me want to load up on dollar bills and start driving again.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Priceless. I love it !
> Almost makes me want to load up on dollar bills and start driving again.


Anyone who has driven any length of time knows exactly the kind of people that deserve the insult tip. Start sitting around in your ride for 12 hours a day and a driver can come up with all kinds of ways to entertain themselves. Stuff that won't get a driver in trouble either.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I know when I first started this summer when offered a tip I'd say "a tip isn't necessary". It didn't take long to change that to "thank you very much tips are always appreciated"!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Haha, decline, lol. I'll try get more out of them. For example, pax only has $2 in small bills. I quickly reply I have change for a $20. Instant $5-10 upgrade on tip.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

may be it was Travis...


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> There is NOTHING I love more as an UberX driver than to deeply ingratiate myself with rich pax 'cause I know that genre of people well and how to get in their heads, *[whom I happen to detest]*, and get a tip out of them, and RATHER than taking it, I'll hand them a dollar, maybe even TWO dollars, and say, HEY, I really enjoyed your company, let me TIP YOU, and hand them the money, and drive off.
> 
> It is totally priceless entertainment. *The insult above all insults.* And there is nothing they can say about it. It will leave them dripping in guilt and bewilderment for DAYS afterwards.
> 
> ...


no tip, i dont care if its your granny or my granny. no tip, means bad manners. bad manners mean a cheap state of mentality. cheap people are miserable.


----------



## Kuhataparunks (May 8, 2015)

Passenger here. 
No offense but I now refuse to use über. The tipping thing is why I use lyft. I used lyft the other day and the lady got me to my destination downtown in rush hour with 3, THREE minutes to spare. I gave her a 20 and an extra 5 on the app. I was delighted she got me there on time and let her know with money


----------



## Landstuhl (Oct 11, 2015)

A few weeks ago I got a $30 tip on a $6.46 fare. Two intoxicated friends who lived 3 blocks apart. First gave
a twenty and the second one a ten. I think they were in my car for what seemed like a few minutes. I thought they each gave me a one. I was surprised


----------



## ajimenez0 (Dec 17, 2015)

ColoradoFuber said:


> I tried to tip my Uber driver and he said he was not allowed to accept tips. Tried to explain it to him and he was stuck on no tips.
> 
> What has gotten into Uber scaring the drivers from accepting tips?


Maybe you don't realize it, but Uber rules prohibit drivers from getting cash UNLESS the passenger insists. If you offer a tip once, drivers should politely decline. I you offer twice, drivers should explain is the rules. if you insist, drivers can take the money. Of course, this is about rules and frankly I find hard to believe that a passenger would rate you and comment that you accepted a tip.

I for one never decline tips as Uber is increasingly making fun of drivers by randomly reducing fares. If they don't care about us, I'm willing to play dumb with the tips rule.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I've NEVER played dumb with the tips rule. I was a server/bartender for 5 years so I'm not afraid of taking people's money - if they're willingly offering it!


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Kuhataparunks said:


> Passenger here.
> No offense but I now refuse to use über. The tipping thing is why I use lyft. I used lyft the other day and the lady got me to my destination downtown in rush hour with 3, THREE minutes to spare. I gave her a 20 and an extra 5 on the app. I was delighted she got me there on time and let her know with money


I'm a bit confused?? You "refuse" to use Uber because the tip thing but gave a Lyft driver $20 in cash? Is there a reason why can't you do that with a Uber driver?


----------



## Kuhataparunks (May 8, 2015)

PTUber said:


> I'm a bit confused?? You "refuse" to use Uber because the tip thing but gave a Lyft driver $20 in cash? Is there a reason why can't you do that with a Uber driver?


Yes that's exactly what this thread aimed to censure- Uber tries to discourage tipping while its counterpart does the opposite


----------

